# Topics > Arts > Drawing and painting >  AI Picasso, AIdeaLabs, Suzhou , China

## Airicist2

aipicasso.app
aipicasso.studio.site

twitter.com/AIPicassoApp

aiidea.com

linkedin.com/company/aiidea

CEO - Toshiki Tomihira

----------


## Airicist2

producthunt.com/posts/ai-picasso

----------

